# BLACK AND WHITE CAT MISSING LEEDS



## Elizabeth Jackson (Sep 11, 2017)

My lovely cast charlie has been missing from the bramley area of Leeds, we miss him dearly and want him home, he has been neutered and is microchipped. There is a reward for his safe return.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have seen this cat hanging around the Aston's mainly Aston Drive. I will keep my eyes peeled when walking the dogs.


----------



## Elizabeth Jackson (Sep 11, 2017)

Please do and if you could get me a picture? but I will have a walk down there today, he is quite recognizable as he has a wonky mustache on his face where
the white fur is. Thank you so much for your help, there is a substantial reward for his return, which you would be more than welcome to.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope you find him, I wouldn't want a reward, my reward would be for you both to be reunited.


----------



## Elizabeth Jackson (Sep 11, 2017)

sskmick said:


> I hope you find him, I wouldn't want a reward, my reward would be for you both to be reunited.


People have been so, so, nice thank you, it's been very upsetting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Has Charlie returned home? If not, have you registered him on the National Lost and Found Cat Register, your local Cats Protection Lost and Found and other sites? When did he go missing?


----------

